# 1st attemt at Muscadine Wine



## Bnew17 (May 27, 2013)

This is my 1st attempt at wine making. I started these two batches of muscadine wine in Sept 2012. I am very pleased how they both turned out. The first batch was made with "Southland" purple muscadines and the second batch was made with bronze "Darlene" muscadines. Each batch made me exactly 8 bottles a piece! I would like to thank "Packrat" for helping me through the process. Couldn't have done it without him...thanks!


----------



## jamesngalveston (May 27, 2013)

That is some nice looking wine...too bad its all still in the bottle, but I am sure it wont be for long...


----------



## Thig (May 27, 2013)

Looks good. I started my first batch of wine, a Muscadine, about the same time. Ended up with 3 gallons still in carboy. Hope to bottle it soon.


----------



## olusteebus (May 27, 2013)

What is your final sg


----------



## jimmyjam (May 29, 2013)

*Question*

Sorry I am new to this site I don't know if the last message went though. I just got into growing my own muscadines how much lbs of grapes did it take to make 3 gallons and did that come from one grape vine or more. Thanks !


----------



## Bnew17 (May 30, 2013)

jimmyjam said:


> Sorry I am new to this site I don't know if the last message went though. I just got into growing my own muscadines how much lbs of grapes did it take to make 3 gallons and did that come from one grape vine or more. Thanks !



Ive got 15 vines at my house, so they came from a bunch of different vines. I used 4 gallons of grapes. Its a very simple recipe using natural yeast. If your interested shoot me a message.


----------



## Thig (May 30, 2013)

jimmyjam said:


> Sorry I am new to this site I don't know if the last message went though. I just got into growing my own muscadines how much lbs of grapes did it take to make 3 gallons and did that come from one grape vine or more. Thanks !



This was my first try at wine making and probably made several mistakes along the way. I too started with about 4 gallons of muscadines in a 6 gallon bucket. I then added water just to the top of the muscadines, not sure how much that would be. The water basically just filled in the spaces between the muscadines.

I think I lost a lot in the racking process because I did not know how to seperate the pulp,hulls, lees, etc that settled on the bottom.


----------



## saramc (May 31, 2013)

I wish I could source muscadine grapes here in Northern KY. I had two vines, a Carlos and one other, which did not survive the winter, but my 'Southern Home' made it. 

The wine looks great, but the bigger question is: what did you think about its taste at bottling, and how did you finish these (dry, off dry, dessert)?


----------



## olusteebus (May 31, 2013)

Looks very good. I think you did very well for your first wine. How did you juice them?


----------



## Bnew17 (May 31, 2013)

saramc said:


> I wish I could source muscadine grapes here in Northern KY. I had two vines, a Carlos and one other, which did not survive the winter, but my 'Southern Home' made it.
> 
> The wine looks great, but the bigger question is: what did you think about its taste at bottling, and how did you finish these (dry, off dry, dessert)?



The wine tastes good to me and to everyone who has tried it.
Both have a smooth taste. The Southland red wine has a sweeter taste than the Bronze colored wine made from the Darlene grapes. It has a hint of sweetness but has a higher alcohol content i believe.


olusteebus said:


> Looks very good. I think you did very well for your first wine. How did you juice them?



I put the muscadines in a large rubbermade container and crushed them with a thick glass jar.


----------

